# Advice



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

We are moving to the Cadaval area in May and are looking at bringing some furniture from the UK - Beds/Sofas But only if it is economical! Any advice?


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

saw said:


> We are moving to the Cadaval area in May and are looking at bringing some furniture from the UK - Beds/Sofas But only if it is economical! Any advice?


Depends how you are getting here, and how valuable / old your furniture is. When we moved here our furniture was all nearing replacement time so we sold the lot and only shipped 5 cubic metres of personal possessions - it meant we paid hundreds rather than thousands for shipping. 

That said, a lot of Portuguese furniture is heavy, old fashioned and overpriced.....or there's always Ikea!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

saw said:


> We are moving to the Cadaval area in May and are looking at bringing some furniture from the UK - Beds/Sofas But only if it is economical! Any advice?



Hi there.
We brought our beds from the UK as the largest you can easily get here is a cama casal (standard double ) IKEA which is not far from you have the same beds as those on their UK website.
All your electrical appliances will work. Just get in a stock of two pin heavy duty plugs. Fridges and freezer I would buy here. They don't take kindly to being transported.
To find an average price for appliances have a look at pixmania.com
Where are you moving from in the UK?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

saw said:


> We are moving to the Cadaval area in May and are looking at bringing some furniture from the UK - Beds/Sofas But only if it is economical! Any advice?



Advice on what 
Shipping can be very expensive so you ought to weigh up the costs of that against the costs of a new bed etc


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

King and Queen size traditional to contemporary beds and furniture plenty of choice, but as notlongnow says, look at what you've got, decide if it needs replacing and what size van, container you need, if you've the space buy UK probably better deals.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

We used a fabulous removal company from Bristol, they moved our whole house preety much (3bed detached with 2 kids) in a long base transit van and trailer. It cost just over £2000, but if we hadnt have had the trailer it would have been much less. Everything arrived safely, and they communicated all the way. They do quite a few trips to Portugal and Spain. If you want their details message me.


----------

